# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  FH banwave

## thenthelies

anyone get hit using PE? some of the boys @ FH got hit using only rotation addons

----------


## aeonz

Yep... I assume it was firehack and not PE but could be wrong either way I'm actually glad I got banned I needed to get away :P No hourly bans for this fellow just perma-ban. No luck with the appeal so whatever lol was fun while it lasted. Maybe down the road I'll come back and "Not" use cheats and actually learn again lol! Heck I was looking more at Lazymacro then really thinking of using firehack and pe. Guess it was my time  :Smile:

----------


## Starkey2009

I knew all those wankers with their i want a pvp interrupt script made, would bring the wrong attention to FH sooner or later.

----------


## adde88

Both me and my girlfriend got served the banhammer tonight, at 02:17 GMT+1
We have not used any other third-party software than FireHack.

Email: ***NOTICE OF LICENCE TERMINATION***

Account: ******
Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party Automation Software

People, be careful. Something is going on, but apparently not everyone is being detected...

----------


## thefrese

Banned as well, not even gonna appeal. I can play HOTS for free and have fun without cheating.

----------


## Basti229

im banned too ****ing blizzard bitches

----------


## akeon1

hard to say if it was a ban wave as only about 1/4 of people who took the poll got banned.

Seems like blizz were rather picky on this one. In either case, i was unaffected.

----------


## Eryx

Would be cool to know what content those that got banned was primarily playing. I guess blizzard is trying to "clean up" a bit in PVP environments, buts thats just 100% speculations on my side.

----------


## yobleed

Let's see if l0l1dk can figure out what Blizzard's Warden is looking for

----------


## akeon1

> Would be cool to know what content those that got banned was primarily playing. I guess blizzard is trying to "clean up" a bit in PVP environments, buts thats just 100% speculations on my side.


hope so. judging by those who reported bans here i believe they used them for pvp.

Of course there are always exceptions.

----------


## adde88

***NOTICE OF LICENCE TERMINATION***

Account: WOW1
Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party Automation Software

- This was my latest account, which i made after the other one got banned back in June.
- Email recieved: 9. September 2015 @ 00:30 GMT+1
- Only hack i've used is FH, with my own private LUA scripts. No HB, or other injections/hacks.
- I also never touched the climb/flying part of FH.

Anyone else?

----------


## ossuaire

Hello all,

I have been banned for six months and I have to recover my account in November. I used FH, PE and HB but I do not know which have earned me this ban. Do you know if in may there have been a prediode during which FH have been detected?

Sincerely, Ossuaire

----------


## adde88

> Hello all,
> 
> I have been banned for six months and I have to recover my account in November. I used FH, PE and HB but I do not know which have earned me this ban. Do you know if in may there have been a prediode during which FH have been detected?
> 
> Sincerely, Ossuaire


Then you are one of the guys that got caugt in the HB banwave.

----------


## ossuaire

> Then you are one of the guys that got caugt in the HB banwave.


Ok HB, SO FH havn't been detected, thank you  :Smile:

----------

